# Main > News >  Another Map Pack - the Ruined Library

## torstan

As with the last map pack, this one hails from the Coliseum Morpheuon project by Rite Publishing. In this case a library destroyed by meteors. Fun to create with the landscape torn and blasted under an aggressive sun:


Heres a small preview of the full size map in the pack:


The pack include:

 High resolution jpgs of the map for use in virtual tabletops (100px per grid resolution).
 greyscale and colour pdf packs that allow you to print off the map for use at the gametable with 1 inch squares in both A4 and US letter sizes
 Maptool files with vision blocking geometry for both 4e and Pathfinder (using maptool 1.3.b63).

You can find the pack on RPGNow here.

----------


## cornerspaace7

Nice info dude, hi all newbie here

----------


## tilt

you could have cleaned up before inviting people in... that libary is a mess *lol* ... looking good though  :Smile:

----------

